# هل المسيح الله



## جاك سبارو (30 أغسطس 2008)

الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت يا ربى يا واحد انك الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته وأنا رسول من عندك يا واحد" ، (لم يقل يسوع أنا الله)هكذا قال المسيح انه ليس الله فهل من قول اخر يدل على انه الله؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

جاك سبارو قال:


> الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت يا ربى يا واحد انك الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته وأنا رسول من عندك يا واحد" ، (لم يقل يسوع أنا الله)هكذا قال المسيح انه ليس الله فهل من قول اخر يدل على انه الله؟


 

اخي الفاضل 

اذا اردت ان تناقش نص من الكتاب المقدس ، ارجوك ان تضع اقتباسا من الكتاب المقدس ، لا تقم بكتابته بحسب فهمك الشخصي ..

هات النص الاصيل من الكتاب المقدس وبعدها نتكلم .. 

بالطبع يمكنني ان اضع لك النص واقوم بالرد ، ولكني احب ان تقوم انك بفتح الكتاب المقدس ، فاذا اردت ان تناقش الكتاب المقدس ، فليس اقل من انك تكون قد فتحته ، 

مع تحياتي


----------



## جاك سبارو (30 أغسطس 2008)

انت تقصد انه لا توجد ايه فى الانجيل لا تقول هكذا اعتقد انك ملم بالانجيل


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

جاك سبارو قال:


> انت تقصد انه لا توجد ايه فى الانجيل لا تقول هكذا اعتقد انك ملم بالانجيل


 
اخي الكريم 

انا اقصد ان تنقل الآية من الكتاب المقدس ، فهل فهمت معنى ذلك انها غير موجودة في الانجيل ؟؟؟

ارجو ان تعطي لنفسك فرصة لقراءة الرد بعين فاحصة ، لا تحاول تصيد الاخطاء .

مع محبتي


----------



## Mor Antonios (30 أغسطس 2008)

> الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت يا ربى يا واحد انك الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته وأنا رسول من عندك يا واحد" ، (لم يقل يسوع أنا الله)هكذا قال المسيح انه ليس الله فهل من قول اخر يدل على انه الله؟


*هل هذه الجملة التي ذكرتها هي من الكتاب المقدس!!!، اهه الان عرفت من يحرف الانجيل. هيا اعطنى ما ذكرته من الكتاب والا ساتهمك بما لا يرضيك.والكلمات التي لا ترضيك بانتظارك:a4:*​ 
*لو تقراء جيدا الاصحاح الذي تاخذ منه ما يناسبك ستجد الاجابة وستُصدم.*
*لكن كما قال اخي نيو مان ضع الاقتباس لنرى هل انت تريد بالفعل التعلم ام فقط تنتقي شبهات من مواقع غير مسيحية !!*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (30 أغسطس 2008)

جاك سبارو قال:


> الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت يا ربى يا واحد انك الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته وأنا رسول من عندك يا واحد" ، (لم يقل يسوع أنا الله)هكذا قال المسيح انه ليس الله فهل من قول اخر يدل على انه الله؟


 
انت جاي تكتب الايات من عندك ؟؟ 
هاته صحيح من الانجيل بدون تخريف


وهذه الايات كاملة تثبت لاهوت المسيح ​ 

Joh 17:1 تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً 
Joh 17:2 إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ. 
Joh 17:3 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. 
Joh 17:4 أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. 
Joh 17:5 وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي *كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.* 
Joh 17:6 «أَنَا أَظْهَرْتُ اسْمَكَ لِلنَّاسِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. كَانُوا لَكَ وَأَعْطَيْتَهُمْ لِي وَقَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمَكَ. 
Joh 17:7 وَالآنَ عَلِمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ 
Joh 17:8 لأَنَّ الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا وَعَلِمُوا يَقِيناً *أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ* وَآمَنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. 
Joh 17:9 مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ أَنَا أَسْأَلُ. لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّهُمْ لَكَ. 
Joh 17:10 *وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي* وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ.



عيب ما تفعله يا مسلم


----------



## الحوت (30 أغسطس 2008)

*اقرأ هذا الموضوع يا زميل 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54924*


----------



## Mor Antonios (30 أغسطس 2008)

جاك سبارو قال:


> الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت يا ربى يا واحد انك الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته وأنا رسول من عندك يا واحد" ، (لم يقل يسوع أنا الله)هكذا قال المسيح انه ليس الله فهل من قول اخر يدل على انه الله؟


*انا انتظر بفارغ الصبر يا جاك، جوابك عن هذا الشاهد الذي ادعيت انه من الكتاب المقدس، لكي نكمل الحوار*​


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2008)

لك 24 ساعة لتضع النص الصحيح و الا سيتم ايقاف عضويتك لتغييرك بنصوص الكتاب المقدس

اي شخص سيحاول تشتيت الموضوع او يتلفظ بكلمة واحدة تسيئ للكتاب المقدس سيطرد


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 أغسطس 2008)

> *من هو المسيح اليس هو الله فى اعتقادكم*
> *فكيف تقول ان النص لايتكلم عن الله؟*


*نعم هو الله الظاهر بالجسد. وهذا ليس باعتقادنا بل نحن على يقين بذلك.*



> *رساله كورنثوس الاولى*
> *15: 28 و متى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل*
> *الابن سيخضع لمن للروح القدس ام للاب؟؟؟؟*


*من هو الابن الذي تذكرة الاية؟ هل هو اقنوم الاب ام اقنوم الابن اي السيد المسيح؟؟*
*اذا يجب ان تعرف اننا كمسيحيين نؤمن بثلاثة اقانيم لله . فهناك الله الاب، الله الابن ،الله الروح القدس، وهم ليسوا ثلاثة بل واحد ، لان الله واحد.*

*والاية موضوع الحوار الدائر تقول:*
*وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله ( رؤيا 22: 12).*

*ولكي تعرف ان المقصود بها الرب يسوع كلمة الله المتجسده والديان اليك سياق الاية:*
*رؤ-22-12: ((وَهَا أَنَا آتِي (اي المسيح الاقنوم الثاني، كلمة الله ، الله الظاهر في الجسد)سَرِيعاً وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ. *
*رؤ-22-13: ((أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ)). *
*رؤ-22-14: ((طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يَصْنَعُونَ وَصَايَاهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ سُلْطَانُهُمْ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ وَيَدْخُلُوا مِنَ الأَبْوَابِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ،*
*رؤ-22-15: ((لأَنَّ خَارِجاً الْكِلاَبَ وَالسَّحَرَةَ وَالزُّنَاةَ وَالْقَتَلَةَ وَعَبَدَةَ الأَوْثَانِ، وَكُلَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ وَيَصْنَعُ كَذِباً.*
*رؤ-22-16: ((أَنَا يَسُوعُ( هو الذي سياتي، ومن هو الذي يتكلم؟؟)، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهَذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ ؟(هل الله من ذرية داوود؟). كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ)).*


*حسنا الان من هو المتكلم ؟ انظر الاية 16، واحكم.*

*واذا عندك غير هذا اعطينا الدليل من المفسرين المسيحيين او من سياق النص، ولا داعي لاسلوب لا تقربوا الصلاة.*





> *السؤال فى صلب الموضوع (هل المسيح الله)*





> *الاجابه لا .والمببرات هى اسئلتى التى امامك*
> *شكرا*


*لا ياعزيزي السؤال ليس في صلب الموضوع، لان عنوان الموضوع وضعه جاك سبارو المدلس والمحرف لكلام الله وهو هل المسيح الله؟ ومضمون حواره غير عنوانه.*
*واعطانا ايه يزعم انها من الكتاب المقدس ، وهي من اختراعه وتاليفه، وننتظرة ليعطينا موضعها في الكتاب المقدس واتحداه ان يجاوب.*

*اذا السؤال المطروح وموضوع الحوار الاساسي اين ورد هذه الاقتباس في الكتاب المقدس ياجاك:*


> *الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت يا ربى يا واحد انك الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته وأنا رسول من عندك يا واحد" ، (لم يقل يسوع أنا الله)هكذا قال المسيح انه ليس الله فهل من قول اخر يدل على انه الله؟*


 
*اما عن موضوع هل المسيح هو الله فقد نوقش بالمنتدي ووضع لنا الاخ حوت رابط المناقشه في الصفحة السابقة*


> *(الحوت)اقرأ هذا الموضوع يا زميل *
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54924*


 
*وننتظر مشاركتك بالسؤال المطروح من جاك، اما سؤالك السابق فوضعت لك رابط الموضوع لكي تذهب لهناك ونتحاور به . وشكر لك*


----------



## نذير (31 أغسطس 2008)

لماذا تحذفون مشاركاتي دائما؟


----------



## Mor Antonios (1 سبتمبر 2008)

نذير قال:


> لماذا تحذفون مشاركاتي دائما؟


*احترموا ادب الحوار ،فلا يتحدث شئ، فلا تعمل بالمثل القائل يقتل القتيل ويمشي بجنازته، فعندما تتفلسفون وترمون الكلام بلا ادلة وباسلوب جهادي، اكيد المشرف سيتصرف، فهذا المنتدى فتح لكي يعلم كل انسان وهو مستعد للاجابة على اي سؤال في المسيحيات لأننا نعرف ديننا جيدا . *​ 
*والان ارجع الى السؤال الاول الذي افترى به اخوك في الدين علينا واجب عنه ان استطعت، لكي نكمل،*
*هيا اني انتظرك*​ 
*هذا هو السؤال الموجه لاخيك في الدين*​ 


> *(mor antonios)**اذا السؤال المطروح وموضوع الحوار الاساسي اين ورد هذه الاقتباس في الكتاب المقدس ياجاك:*​
> اقتباس:
> *الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت يا ربى يا واحد انك الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته وأنا رسول من عندك يا واحد" ، (لم يقل يسوع أنا الله)هكذا قال المسيح انه ليس الله فهل من قول اخر يدل على انه الله؟*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*Mor Antonios*

*انت لسه على سؤال لن يجد له جواب لانه من الي يعملو كوبي بيست ولم يقرا ليعرف لا تتوقع ان تجد اجابة*


----------



## Mor Antonios (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ana 100 100 قال:


> *mor antonios*
> 
> *انت لسه على سؤال لن يجد له جواب لانه من الي يعملو كوبي بيست ولم يقرا ليعرف لا تتوقع ان تجد اجابة*


 
*اعرف..لكن لكي يعرفوا كم هم منافقون فقط لا غير*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *اعرف..لكن لكي يعرفوا كم هم منافقون فقط لا غير*


 
*يعني هو تفرق معه؟؟ لو راد ان لا يكون بهذا الموقف كان جاب الكتاب المقدس وفتح يقرا ويتاكد قبل ان يكتب*


----------



## Mor Antonios (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ana 100 100 قال:


> *يعني هو تفرق معه؟؟ لو راد ان لا يكون بهذا الموقف كان جاب الكتاب المقدس وفتح يقرا ويتاكد قبل ان يكتب*


*اخي الحبيب نحن نعمل معاهم بواجبنا كخدام وبمحبة المسيح، فنحن نزرع والرب ينمي. *
*والرب يباركك لا يهمني ان تفرق معاهم ام لا. لأن هناك اكثر من مليون شخص يتصفح صفحات المنتدى، وردنا يعني اننا مهتمون بكل عضوا يطرح سؤاله. وشكر لك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (1 سبتمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> لك 24 ساعة لتضع النص الصحيح و الا سيتم ايقاف عضويتك لتغييرك بنصوص الكتاب المقدس
> 
> اي شخص سيحاول تشتيت الموضوع او يتلفظ بكلمة واحدة تسيئ للكتاب المقدس سيطرد


و إلى الآن لم تحضر النص الصحيح يا جاك سبارو


----------



## abohamza (1 سبتمبر 2008)

استاذي نيو مان إشتقتلحوارات الرقية
أهذه الأية المرا الاستفسار عنها وأنا أيضا أنتظر تفسيرها منكم
" وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية : أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، وأن يسوع الذي أرسلته  " (يوحنا 17 : 3)
فمع ربطها بالآية :
لوقا الإصحاح 13 العدد 33 ((بل ينبغي أن أسير اليوم وغدا وما يليه ، لأنه لا يمكن أن يهلك نبي خارجا عن أورشليم))
يتضح أمرا غير الذي تعتقدونه 
فرجاء لتوضيح
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نذير (1 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه العبارة التي استفتح بها السيد جاك موضوعه بها ليست موجوده نصا كما هي في الكتاب ، ولكن في نفس الوقت لم يقل يسوع اني انا الله ، لماذا تركزون على دقة العبارة ولا تعيرون اهتماما لجوهر الموضوع وهو ان يسوع لم يخبر انه الله


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2008)

نذير قال:


> .... لماذا تركزون على دقة العبارة ولا تعيرون اهتماما لجوهر الموضوع وهو *ان يسوع لم يخبر* انه الله


 

*لقد قلت هذه العبارة من قبل لأحدكم *

*إذا مر ملك عظيم أمامك فهل تنتظر منه أن يترك موكبه الملكي *

*ويُعرِّفك بنفسه ويقول لك أنا الملك أعطيني التحية *

*كذلك إذا رأيت المسيح يوماً فلن تسأله هل أنت هو الله ؟*

*لكنك ستجد نفسك ساجداً عند قدميه بخشوع*


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 سبتمبر 2008)

abohamza قال:


> استاذي نيو مان إشتقتلحوارات الرقية
> أهذه الأية المرا الاستفسار عنها وأنا أيضا أنتظر تفسيرها منكم
> " وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية : أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، وأن يسوع الذي أرسلته " (يوحنا 17 : 3)
> فمع ربطها بالآية :
> ...


 
*ممكن حضرتك توضح ما يتضح وماذا فهمت انت من سؤالك؟؟*
*ام انك مثل اخاك جاك تعمل كوبي وبيست من المواقع المشبوهة منغير فهم، اسمع عزيزي انك تضع ايات محرفة بواستطك من الكتاب المقدس اي انك جاهل بما تكتب ولا تعرف اصلا ما تكتب، الاية تقول:*
*"وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته"( يوحنا 17: 3).*
*ولا يوجد فيها ما كتبته انت (وأن يسوع الذي أرسلته ) فمن اين اتيت بهذه الجملة بهذا الشكل!! علما اني راجعت كافة الترجمات للكتاب المقدس التي بين يدي ولم اجد حملتك التي بين قوسين!*
*ارجو منك ان تتاكد من نص الايات التي تضعها بنفسك ولا تكن ناقلا..وثم اعد كتابة سؤالك بصيغة واضحة وليس بصيغة فوازير رمضان... وشكرا لك*


----------



## abohamza (2 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *ممكن حضرتك توضح ما يتضح وماذا فهمت انت من سؤالك؟؟*
> *ام انك مثل اخاك جاك تعمل كوبي وبيست من المواقع المشبوهة منغير فهم، اسمع عزيزي انك تضع ايات محرفة بواستطك من الكتاب المقدس اي انك جاهل بما تكتب ولا تعرف اصلا ما تكتب، الاية تقول:*
> *"وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته"( يوحنا 17: 3).*
> *ولا يوجد فيها ما كتبته انت (وأن يسوع الذي أرسلته ) فمن اين اتيت بهذه الجملة بهذا الشكل!! علما اني راجعت كافة الترجمات للكتاب المقدس التي بين يدي ولم اجد حملتك التي بين قوسين!*
> *ارجو منك ان تتاكد من نص الايات التي تضعها بنفسك ولا تكن ناقلا..وثم اعد كتابة سؤالك بصيغة واضحة وليس بصيغة فوازير رمضان... وشكرا لك*



*استاذي أولا أنا بعتذر أني جئت بكلام محرف.

ثانيا أنا لن أقول ما فهمت لأن هذا مخالف لقوانين المنتدى وتم التنبيه على أن أشرح من عندي
أو على هوايي ولن أكرر الخطأ جئت بآية خطأ فلن أفسرها بالخطأ إحتراما لكم .

ثالثا أنا أريد أن أفهم إعتقادكم منكم فأنأ أوردت آيتين أراهما مناقضتين لعقيدتكم فطلبت التوضيح
منكم وهذا فيه إحترام لكم أيضا وطلب للعلم فأنا طالب حق ولا أحب الجدال الفارغ .

رابعا أنا معترض على كلمة جاهل فهي كلمة غليظة ويمكنك أن تسبدلها بكلمة لا تعلم إدا أردت حوارا راقيا .

وأخيرا طلبت منكم التوضيح وسؤالي واضح وليس فوازي رمضان فإذا أردتم فكلي أذان صاغية وإن رفضتم فأمر يعود إليكم .
وشكرا*


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 سبتمبر 2008)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abohamza





> استاذي أولا أنا بعتذر أني جئت بكلام محرف.


ارجو منك الحرص مرة ثانية والتاكد بنفسك من النصوص. وشكر لانك اقريت بذلك.


> ثانيا أنا لن أقول ما فهمت لأن هذا مخالف لقوانين المنتدى وتم التنبيه على أن أشرح من عندي أو على هوايي ولن أكرر الخطأ جئت بآية خطأ فلن أفسرها بالخطأ إحتراما لكم .


*مادمت ستتحرى الدقة بجلب الايات فلن يتكرر الخطا، ويجب ان تقول ما فهمت باسلوب صريح لكي اعرف ان اجيبك فكيف اجيبك على فكر  هو بداخلك!!.*


> ثالثا أنا أريد أن أفهم إعتقادكم منكم فأنأ أوردت آيتين أراهما مناقضتين لعقيدتكم فطلبت التوضيح


*حقا لا اعرف باي شئ تناقضت الايتان والا لما طلبت التوضيح.
**



			رابعا أنا معترض على كلمة جاهل فهي كلمة غليظة ويمكنك أن تسبدلها بكلمة لا تعلم إدا أردت حوارا راقيا .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*عزيزي لم اتهمك شخصيا بالجهل بل قلت لك ما هو باللون الاحمر اي جاهل بما تكتب..الخ والجهل بامر ما لا يعني ان صاحبة جاهل!. فهذا ما قلته لك:


> > *اسمع عزيزي انك تضع ايات محرفة بواستطك من الكتاب المقدس اي انك جاهل بما تكتب ولا تعرف اصلا ما تكتب،*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abohamza (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*اذا اسمح لي بعرض ما رأيته :
الاية الأولى :
"وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته"( يوحنا 17: 3).
هذا كلام يترجم باختصار وهو أول ما يقع في النفس :
أنه لا إله إلا الله وحده وأن المسيح رسول الله . وإذا قيل أنه أرسله بمعنى الارسال أي مرسل الى الارض لهدف معين وليس بمعنى رسل الله مثل موسى .

طيب اذا اتفقنا على ذلك أن نأخذ بكلمة إرسال كمعنى وليس بمقتضاها فالآية الثانية :
 ((بل ينبغي أن أسير اليوم وغدا وما يليه ، لأنه لا يمكن أن يهلك نبي خارجا عن أورشليم))

تفيد أنه إعترف أنه نبي
فهذا يرد الايه الأول لمقتضى الإرسال وهو أن المسيح عليه السلام أقر بأنه رسول نبي .
 فهذا ما دلت عليه ظاهر الآية وهذا ما جال في خاطري.

وأخيرا هل تساعدني في موقع أو شيء أستطيع جلب الايات منه أو يعرض الكتاب المقدس حتى لا أعتمد في طلبي على شئ خاطئ .

ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*عزيزي abohamza الان اصبح سؤالك واضح بالنسبة لي ، واشكرك على ذلك، سازودك برابط للكتاب المقدس فيه عدة ترجمات وامور هامة ريثما اجهز لك الرد على السؤال، وارجو ان تستخدم شواهد من ترجمة فان دايك لانها ترجمة حرفيه للنص الاصلي وجيدة للدارسين جدا، بينما الترجمات الاخرة تجدها ترجمات ترجمت باسلوب بسيط.. اي بالاساس ترجمت لعامة الناس ولمختلف الاعمار..*

*http://www.albishara.org/*

*وهذا رابط ثاني من اجل التفسير *
*http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/index.php*

*بالمناسبة يوجد في اول صفحة في المنتدي ايضا رابط للكتاب المقدس*


----------



## GZLE (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*ما لنا وكتابك *

*هنا تضع سؤالك وتحصل على الإجابة*

*حرر بواسطة .............. fredyyy*


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*عزيزي abohamza عندما نناقش اي مسلم بكتابه يقول لنا اعطني رقم الحديث او التفسير من المفسرين المعتمدين،*
*لذلك اعطيتك رابط للكتاب المقدس ورابط للتفسير لكي تقراء منهم وتاخذ فكرة عن الموضوع ثم تعترض على ما لم تقتنع به لان التفسير الشخصي غير محبوب وغير صحيح ابدا. والكتاب المقدس يقول " هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة"هوشع 4: 6. فلو كل انسان فسر كتابه الذي يؤمن به على عقليته لتحطمت كل الاديان وخرجت منها الفرق والمذاهب والطوائف والبدع والهرطقات ..الخ.*
*فانت باختيارك لايات مقطوعة السياق تذكرني بلاعب الشطرنج الذي يقفز على الرقعة بمختلف القفزات وذلك حسب الحجر (البيرق) الذي يحركه! فانا اعذرك بذلك لانك تريد المعرفة وهذا شئ جيد.*

*بالنسبة لاسئلتك ساعطيك فكرة بسيطة ثم سادخل في الاجابة في المشاركة الثانية بشكل ابسط.*


*نحن نؤمن بان المسيح ارسله الله، فالكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان الله ارسله كلمته "في البدء كان الكلمة (المسيح) والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة( المسيح) الله!!....والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا(المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد"(يوحنا 1: 1 حتى 14) . ممكن تضع كلمة المسيح بدل موضع الكلمة بالاية السابقة فيتضح لك المعنى بشكل جلي.*

*"ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل** الله** ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس"(غلاطية 4: 4).*

*اذا الله ارسل كلمته للعالم وهو السيد المسيح،كلمة الله المتجسده. الله يرسل الرسل اليس كذلك؟ ...*

*والمسيح الذي هو كلمة الله المتجسده ارسل رسله الاثني عشر الذين اختارهم بنفسه الى العالم كله واعطاهم هو سلطانا على اخراج الارواح النجسة وشفاء المرضى واقامة الموتى !!!...الخ من يقدر على فعل ذلك من الرسل السابقين او من فعلها قبله. وانتخب ايضا له سبعين رسولا اختارهم هو بذاته وارسلهم اثنين اثنين لكي ينشروا بشارته ..فالمسيح مرسل الرسل لانه كلمة الله المتجسده! فهو الله الظاهر بالجسد.*


*ونؤمن بان المسيح وان كان كلمة الله، وهو الله الظاهر بالجسد، وهو ارسله الله لعمل الفداء العظيم من اجلنا. نؤمن ايضا بانه يُطلق عليه اسم او لقب النبي!، تعرف لماذا؟... ببساطة لانه تنباء عن اشياء كثيرة عن الحاضر والماضي والمستقبل. ففي الشاهد الذي ذكرته انت عن القديس لوقا الاصحاح 13 نري في نفس الاصحاح في العدد 35 يقول لليهود "هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا" وتنبأ عن خراب اورشليم الذي حدث سنة 73 بيد تيطس ،وتبنأ المسيح عن صلبه وساعة الصلب وقيامته من الاموات في اليوم الثالث!!!..وتنبأ عن امور كثيرة لا داعي للاطاله بها الان.*
*اذا ممكن ان يطلق علي السيد المسيح لقب الرسول. وهو ايضا المرسل للرسل، ويطلق عليه ايضا والنبي!.*

*ولا تستطيع بناء نظرية بان الله يرسل الرسل، وتستدل من انجيل معلمنا لوقا بان المسيح نبيى او رسول اذا الله ارسله !..لماذا ؟..بكل بساطة لان السيد المسيح نفسه انتخب هو بذاته رسله (حوارييه)وارسلهم واعطاعم السلطان كما ذكرت لك سابقا.*

*فنرى في بشارة القديس مرقس ان السيد المسيح يقول لتلاميذه:*
*"وقال لهم اذهبوا (ارسلهم)الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها" مرقس 16: 15.*


*مت-10-5: هَؤُلاَءِ الاِثْنَا عَشَرَ أَرْسَلَهُمْ !يَسُوعُ(يرسل رسلا) وَأَوْصَاهُمْ قَائِلاً(يوصي رسله): إِلَى طَرِيقِ أُمَمٍ لاَ تَمْضُوا ، وَإِلَى مَدِينَةٍ لِلسَّامِرِيِّينَ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا.*
*مت-10-6: بَلِ اذْهَبُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ(يرشدهم).*
*مت-10-7: وَفِيمَا أَنْتُمْ ذَاهِبُونَ اكْرِزُوا قَائِلِينَ(يعلمهم بما يقولوه للناس): إِنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ(يتنبأ).*
*مت-10-8:اِشْفُوا مَرْضَى. طَهِّرُوا بُرْصاً. أَقِيمُوا مَوْتَى. أَخْرِجُوا شَيَاطِينَ. مَجَّاناً أَخَذْتُمْ ،* *مَجَّاناً أَعْطُوا(يعطي رسله سلطانا منه بعمل المعجزات) .*

*والان عزيزي:*
*بعد هذه الفكرة القصيرة عن ايماننا بكلمة: رسول ونبي التي تطلق على السيد المسيح له المجد،سوف ادخل معك بالايات التي ذكرتها لكي تتضح لك الصورة جيدا،لاننا تعلمنا ان نقراء الاصحاح الذي فيه الايه لكي نعرف عن ماذا يتكلم ولكي يكون سياق الكلام بمكانه. او على الاقل نقرا ثلاثة ايات قبل وبعد الاية التي تكون موضع الدرس او الشبهة.*

*فاذا كان الفكرة وصلتك اعلمني لكي ندخل بصلب الايه التي ذكرتها وشكرا لك.*


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

abohamza قال:


> استاذي نيو مان إشتقتلحوارات الرقية





abohamza قال:


> أهذه الأية المرا الاستفسار عنها وأنا أيضا أنتظر تفسيرها منكم
> " وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية : أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، وأن يسوع الذي أرسلته " (يوحنا 17 : 3)
> فمع ربطها بالآية :
> لوقا الإصحاح 13 العدد 33 ((بل ينبغي أن أسير اليوم وغدا وما يليه ، لأنه لا يمكن أن يهلك نبي خارجا عن أورشليم))
> ...





الاخ الفاضل : ابو حمزه 

سلام ونعمة .

دعني اولا اصحح الاقتباس كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس 

( تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد أتت الساعة.مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا 2 اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته. 3 وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته. 4 انا مجدتك على الارض.العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته. 5 والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم)
(يوحنا 17: 1 - 5)

الآن تعال نناقش ما قاله السيد الرب يسوع المسيح (له كل المجد ) وما تفضلت انت بفهمه من النص ببتره من سياقه .


انت تقول : ان هذا النص يتعارض مع كون السيد المسيح قال : 

(33 بل ينبغي ان اسير اليوم وغدا وما يليه لانه لا يمكن ان يهلك نبي خارجا عن اورشليم. 34 يا اورشليم يا اورشليم يا قاتلة الانبياء وراجمة المرسلين اليها كم مرة اردت ان اجمع اولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا.)
(لوقا 13: 33 - 34) 

 انت تقول ان السيد المسيح يقول عن نفسه انه نبي في هذه الآيات .

اسمح لي ان اقول لك انك مخطيء ، فالتقرير بأن لا يهلك نبي خارجا عن اورشليم ، لا يعني انه يقول عن نفسه انه نبي . 

بل هو يقول عن نفسه انه مرسل الانبياء ( وهذا واضح جدا من سياق النص ) وهو بصورة اوضح في النص الموازي كما جاء في بشارة متى في قوله :

( ويل لكم ايها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تبنون قبور الانبياء وتزيّنون مدافن الصديقين. 30 وتقولون لو كنا في ايام آبائنا لما شاركناهم في دم الانبياء. 31 فانتم تشهدون على انفسكم انكم ابناء قتلة الانبياء. 32 فاملأوا انتم مكيال آبائكم. 33 ايها الحيّات اولاد الافاعي كيف تهربون من دينونة جهنم. 34 لذلك ها انا ارسل اليكم انبياء وحكماء وكتبة فمنهم تقتلون وتصلبون ومنهم تجلدون في مجامعكم وتطردون من مدينة الى مدينة. 35 لكي يأتي عليكم كل دم زكي سفك على الارض من دم هابيل الصدّيق الى دم زكريا بن برخيا الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح. 36 الحق اقول لكم ان هذا كله ياتي على هذا الجيل )
(لوقا 13: 30 - 36)

اذا فالنص لا ينفي عن السيد المسيح لاهوته ، وكما قلت سابقا واكرر ، ان السيد المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته وعن ناسوته ، اي انه اله كامل وانسان كامل ، ولذلك فاذا اتيت باي اثبات عن ناسوته ، فانت تثبت الناسوت ، ولكن اثبات الناسوت لا ينفي اللاهوت ، ونفي اللاهوت لا يكون باثبات الناسوت .


اذا ، تعال ننتقل الى الجزئية الاخرى في اقتباسك الاستفتاحي :  من ( يوحنا 17 : 1 - 5) 

السيد المسيح هنا يقرر ان الحياة الابدية هي معرفة الاله الحقيقي ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسله .

هذا ايضا يتضح فيها لاهوت الرب وناسوته بصورة واضحة .

فالسيد المسيح هو معطي الحياة الابدية :
( خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني. 28 وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي. 29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي. 30 انا والآب واحد)
(يوحنا 10 : 27 29)

(اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته) ( يوحنا 17: 2) 

بقي ان نفهم ( ارسالية ) السيد يسوع المسيح 

فقد قال :

( لان الآب نفسه يحبكم لانكم قد احببتموني وآمنتم اني من عند الله خرجت. 28 خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت الى العالم وايضا اترك العالم واذهب الى الآب )
(يوحنا 16 : 27 - 28) 


هل لاحظت باللون الاحمر  ؟؟؟
من عند الله خرجت + خرجت من عند الآب

للاسف فان اللغة العربية ضعيفة ولا تستوعب ما جاء في النص الاصلي باليونانية .

فواحدة تقول ( خرجت ) بمعنى يماثل خرج السفير من الوطن الى بلد آخر ، وواحدة تقول ( خرجت ) بمعنى يماثل خروج اشعة الشمس من قرص الشمس الى الارض 

اقصد ان اقول واحدة تقول بخروجه من مكانه الى مكان آخر ، والثانية تقول خروجه من مكانه الى مكان آخر مع بقائه في المكان الذي خرج منه .

اي ان واحدة تقول بخروجه من الله بالناسوت ، فهو في الارض وترك السماء ، والثانية خروجه من الله باللاهوت ، فهو في الارض وايضا هو في السماء .

وقد ناقشت هذا المفهوم في سؤال آخر ، يمكنك قراءته على هذا الرابط ، لاختصار الوقت و منعا للتكرار 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=896593&postcount=54


والرب ينير عقلك وبصيرتك لمعرفة الحق ، اذا كنت باحثا عن الحق والحقيقة .

مع محبتي واحترامي


----------



## fredyyy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

abohamza قال:


> *اذا اسمح لي بعرض ما رأيته :*
> *الاية الأولى :*
> *"وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته"( يوحنا 17: 3).*
> *هذا كلام يترجم باختصار وهو أول ما يقع في النفس :*
> *أنه لا إله إلا الله وحده وأن المسيح رسول الله . وإذا قيل أنه أرسله بمعنى الارسال أي مرسل الى الارض لهدف معين وليس بمعنى رسل الله مثل موسى .*


 

*الإرسالية هنا تفيد الوجهه التي خرج منها *

*ولا ُتقيد عمله كالله الظاهر في الجسد ... وبالنسبة للناس ُيقصد بها الإيمان*

*ولقد سأل الرب يسوع المسيح هذا السؤال الى اليهود عن يوحنا ليؤكد مصدر الإرسالية *

متى 21 : 25 
مَعْمُودِيَّةُ يُوحَنَّا *مِنْ أَيْنَ كَانَتْ؟* *مِنَ السَّمَاءِ* أَمْ *مِنَ النَّاس*ِ؟» فَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ قُلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَقُولُ لَنَا* فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ؟ 
*
*والآية التالية توضح *
*أن المقصود ... من أين خرج وليس وصفه كالرسول ... وأيضا بالإرتباط بالإيمان *
*يوحنا 17 : 8
* لأَنَّ الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا وَ*عَلِمُوا يَقِيناً أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ* *وَآمَنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي*. 




abohamza قال:


> *طيب اذا اتفقنا على ذلك أن نأخذ بكلمة إرسال كمعنى وليس بمقتضاها فالآية الثانية :*
> *((بل ينبغي أن أسير اليوم وغدا وما يليه ، لأنه لا يمكن أن يهلك نبي خارجا عن أورشليم))*
> 
> *تفيد أنه إعترف أنه نبي*
> ...


 

*الكلام هنا عن أورشليم كمدينة السجود وكيف تحولت الى مدينة قتل الأنبياء *

*والآية التاليه توضح وتؤيد ذلك *

 لوقا 13 : 34 
يَا *أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ* يَا *قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ* وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا.


----------



## abohamza (3 سبتمبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *الإرسالية هنا تفيد الوجهه التي خرج منها *
> *الكلام هنا عن أورشليم كمدينة السجود وكيف تحولت الى مدينة قتل الأنبياء *
> 
> *والآية التاليه توضح وتؤيد ذلك *
> ...



طيب بعيدا عن الارسالية وبالتعقيب على نقطة النبوة 
هل بذلك المسيح لم يصرح أنه نبي ؟؟ بمعن أوضح هل هو نبي أم لا ؟


----------



## fredyyy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

abohamza قال:


> طيب بعيدا عن الارسالية وبالتعقيب على نقطة النبوة
> هل بذلك المسيح لم يصرح أنه نبي ؟؟ بمعن أوضح هل هو نبي أم لا ؟


 

*نبي بالنسبة لليهود *

التثنية 18 : 15 
يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ *نَبِيّاً* مِنْ *وَسَطِكَ* مِنْ *إِخْوَتِكَ* مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 


*ومخلص وفادي ومطهر ومحرر لكل من يؤمن بصليبه لنوال الحياة الأبدية والمصالحة مع الله*


----------



## GZLE (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*هل ادعى المسيح ............... أنه المسيح المنتظر؟ *

*لا تكرر الإسم المحذوف*

*المشرف*


----------



## GZLE (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*وإذا كان هؤلاء جميعاً ادعوا أن .......... عليه السلام هو المنتظر، كما قالوا من قبل عن يوحنا المعمدان، فهل ادعى ......... أو قال لتلاميذه أنه المنتظر، وهل حقق عليه السلام نبوءات المسيح المنتظر؟*


----------



## GZLE (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*# ............................ #*

*لا لتمرير معلومات خاطئة*

*حرر بواسطة ............ fredyyy*


----------



## GZLE (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*# ............................ #

رجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع*

*حرر بواسطة ............ fredyyy*


----------



## fredyyy (5 سبتمبر 2008)

gzle قال:


> *هل ادعى المسيح ............... أنه المسيح المنتظر؟ *


 

*المسيح له المجد لا يدعي شيئاً ... بل الانسان صاحب العقل الضيق *

*ماذا تريد بعد أن صرخ الكل* 

متى 21 : 9 
وَالْجُمُوعُ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا يَصْرَخُونَ 
أُوصَنَّا لاِبْنِ دَاوُدَ! *مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ*! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!



*من الذي رآه أبونا إبراهيم وفرح ... ورآه اليهود وحاوروه *

*إلا المسيح الذي تنبأ عنه الأنبياء*

يوحنا 8 : 56 
أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ *بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي* فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ. 


*ولقد أظهر من أين أتى ولمن أتى وإلى أين يذهب*

يوحنا 16 : 28 
خَرَجْتُ *مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ* وَقَدْ *أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ* وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ *وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ*.


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 سبتمبر 2008)

abohamza قال:


> *اذا اسمح لي بعرض ما رأيته :*
> *الاية الأولى :*
> *"وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته"( يوحنا 17: 3).*


*عزيزي ابو حمزة لاحظ بالاية التي استشهدت بها تقول عن الله بلسان السيد المسيح له المجد:  انت الالة الحقيقي وحد (اقنوم الآب)..وماذا ايضا ..ايضا..ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته (اقنوم الكلمةالمتجسده)، اي يسوع المسيح هو ايضا اله! ولاحظ انه لا يوجد نقطة بعد كلمة الحقيقي وكلمة وحدك اي ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك وايضا يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.*
*ستقول لي لكن الحياة الابدية هي ان يعرفوا الله وحدة لانها خاصة به فقط وهو يمنحها..اقول لك نعم صدقت هي خاصة بالله فقط..*
*لكن ما رأيك لو تقراء الاحصاح من العدد 2 ثم 3 الذي تستشهد به؟*
*يوحنا 17: 3*
*1 تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً *
*2 إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ (اي للمسيح) سُلْطَاناً عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً (اذا مانح الحياة الابدية هو المسيح!!!) لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ. *
*3 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ (التي عند المسيح ويعطيها لكل من اعطيته): أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ(هو ايضا الاله الحقيقي فهوا مانح الحياة الابدية).*
*هنا نرى جليا لاهوت السيد المسيح واقنوم الآب والأبن!! ارجوا ان يكون شرحي واضحا لحضرتك.وشكرا*


----------

